# Getting ready to go out triggers my IBS Help.



## Kay1234 (Nov 23, 2009)

HelloI am 23 and have had IBS-D for 6 years. I have found that it is under control now for the most part. I treat my IBS by taking 2 Imodium pills every morning. I have spoken to my doctor about this and he says it is fine but I would like to stop at some point. I do not have any flare ups when I am at work or in class however every time I start getting ready to go out for the night I find my stomach starting to turn. If I have an hour to get ready I go to the bathroom about 5 times before we leave and then have major anxiety about if there will be a bathroom where we go or if I am going to have to wait in a line will I be able to hold it. This has been getting progressively worse the last couple of months. Whenever a friend suggests going to an event or just out to dinner the first thing I think of is what if I have to go to the bathroom. It has become this subconscious thing that is ruining my social life. Does anyone experience the same thing? Are there things you are able to do to shut off your brain from thinking these thoughts? Any advice would be much appreciated.Thank you


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes one can change one's thoughts! CBT (Cognitive Behavior Therapy) has helped many people. See our CBT/Hypnotherapy Forum for lots more info.


----------

